# got into some very active and fat suckers today



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I went in search of other fish but found that the suckers had taken over a few stretches of the stream I was on, so I did what anyone would do and got some solid action on my line. All of them ranged from 3-4 pounds that I landed but there were some bigger ones that wouldn't stay on. So even though I only caught a few rainbows in between, these big suckers made up for it, I just thought it was kind of weird they were going after a gold and red Jake's.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice blimp!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They're spawning, probably taking lures out of anger.

Ever made sucker patties?

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/8686-sucker-patties.html#post91572


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

where did you get them I need some suckers for bait


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Ring the dinner bell! Sucker tacos are hot n ready! Yummy, but those lips are really chewy.-----SS


----------

